# ETSY - Etsy, Inc. IPO (NASDAQ)



## stockGURU (6 March 2015)

> *Etsy Files Registration Statement for Proposed Initial Public Offering*
> 
> Brooklyn, NY – March 4, 2015 – Etsy, Inc. ["Etsy"], an online and offline marketplace where people around the world connect to make, sell and buy unique goods, today announced that it has filed a registration statement on Form S-1 with the U.S. Securities and Exchange Commission relating to a proposed initial public offering of its common stock. The number of shares to be offered and the price range for the proposed offering have not yet been determined. Etsy intends to list its common stock on the NASDAQ Global Select Market under the ticker symbol "ETSY."




https://blog.etsy.com/news/2015/etsy-has-filed-a-registration-statement-for-an-ipo/


----------

